# All the gear...



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Afternoon guys,

Having spent the last 5-6 years playing with pour over type coffees, moving house and finding myself with more counter top space, I decided it was time to venture into espresso and milk based coffee.

Drove up to Bella Barista today to see David, he was a great help, not pushy and didn't try to make me spend too much.

Ended up choosing a Lelit Mara, the deluxe model with the wooden bits. Chuffed to bits with it.

I've paired it with a Niche, great grinder from my limited experience, only had a MBK feldgrind before.

I have gotten though a bag of beans already, this is not easy! The shots are getting better, I'm getting over caffeinated!

Rob


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Whooop! Congratulations on your new set up - love the Lelit ?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Wobbit said:


> Afternoon guys,
> Having spent the last 5-6 years playing with pour over type coffees, moving house and finding myself with more counter top space, I decided it was time to venture into espresso and milk based coffee.
> Drove up to Bella Barista today to see David, he was a great help, not pushy and didn't try to make me spend too much.
> Ended up choosing a Lelit Mara, the deluxe model with the wooden bits. Chuffed to bits with it.
> ...


Congratulations! I have the same set up (minus the wooden knobs) and love it. I'm sure you're going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks guys! Here's an updated picture, two weeks into ownership and I'm getting some pretty good results, my milk steaming is pretty inconsistent and latte art is witchcraft!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

great setup, looks a great combo


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Loving that coffee shelf. Congratulations on that setup. I think that's pretty much what I will be going for once I have the space. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Dr Forinor said:


> Loving that coffee shelf. Congratulations on that setup. I think that's pretty much what I will be going for once I have the space. Thanks for posting.


 Thanks, I'm chuffed with it. The shelf is from ikea and is a bargain https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/grundtal-wall-shelf-stainless-steel-20341569/


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Wobbit said:


> Afternoon guys,
> 
> Having spent the last 5-6 years playing with pour over type coffees, moving house and finding myself with more counter top space, I decided it was time to venture into espresso and milk based coffee.
> 
> ...


 Looking good! I've got the Lelit Bianca and love it. I would love the Niche, but for now I'm getting along ok with a mazzer major.


----------



## Ozzie78 (Jul 8, 2019)

Latte art is witchcraft lol

i know how you feel ?

Milks expensive too especially at rate Iv been using it since I got my izzo Pompeii

Iv actually thought about buying a cow lol

love the setup ?


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Rob,

Great combo 

How many seconds flush are you doing approximately ? My father in law just got his today and we've been eye balling it until his group head thermometer comes.


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

blankets said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Great combo
> 
> How many seconds flush are you doing approximately ? My father in law just got his today and we've been eye balling it until his group head thermometer comes.


 Thanks, it's much better than I am at making coffee.

The cooling flush varies depending on how long the machine has been left on for, no longer than 15 seconds when it's been on for an hour or so, as an educated guess. It's mostly flush until the bubbly boiled water stops.


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Ozzie78 said:


> Latte art is witchcraft lol
> 
> i know how you feel ?
> 
> ...


 This is the best I've mustered with full fat, but yeah I'm probably buying 50% of all the milk sold in my local off license ?


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

So the coffee corner is looking a bit more lived in these days, I'm getting some lovely coffee out of the combo! The latte art is improving, I'm still struggling though ?

















I've made a couple of purchases, snagged a brewista smart scale in the Black Friday sales, a bottomless portafilter paired up with a 18g vst basket, and a eBay Chinese distributor tool thingy.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice setup you've got there 

I've been looking at those Brewista scales too as they seem nice and slim to sit under the portafilter. Although I'm guessing the naked portafilter gives more room anyway ?

Good latte art 

Ps. Nice TV cabinet


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Jason11 said:


> Very nice setup you've got there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jason!

the scales are good, not sure I'd pay the full price for them as I don't really see the quality for nearly £100! The auto tare and timer is a nice touch.

I stopped off at the shop yesterday to get a matching side board only to find out they've discontinued the alder range ?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah £100 is quite a lot for some scales but they should last forever 

Did you check out the clearance outlet ? as there are some items in there, also the Avon range is the same finish on the wood but with square legs not tapered like your Alder TV unit which isn't really that noticeable until I've mentioned it ! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

How was/is the knock off OCD / distributor tool? I actually just ordered one, mostly out of curiosity.

Setup looks great btw! Those niche grinders are super neat and tidy, I can see why they're popular... makes my Cimbali Magnum look like a right battle axe..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

ThePeginator said:


> How was/is the knock off OCD / distributor tool? I actually just ordered one, mostly out of curiosity.
> 
> Setup looks great btw! Those niche grinders are super neat and tidy, I can see why they're popular... makes my Cimbali Magnum look like a right battle axe..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's okay once you've figured out the depth for your basket. The grounds still need tapping to even out throughout the basket before levelling. It's probably just an unnecessary step but I've gotten used to it now!


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Received my Coffee Sensor yesterday and swiftly got it fitted. Very easy to fit, no leaks so far.

It's gotten me questioning myself. If I leave the machine for around an hour the sensor shows 97-98d, I then flush for 15-30secs until sensor shows ~94d, then I pull shot immediately. The temperature then drops to from ~94 to 89 during the shot? What am I doing wrong? I kinda expected the temperature to remain more stable than this?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wobbit said:


> <img alt="C20EFB58-174B-44FF-81EF-4111E67CE0E4.jpeg.c1bbdae3380e832688687756f07cb488.jpeg" data-fileid="35350" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/C20EFB58-174B-44FF-81EF-4111E67CE0E4.jpeg.c1bbdae3380e832688687756f07cb488.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> Received my Coffee Sensor yesterday and swiftly got it fitted. Very easy to fit, no leaks so far.
> It's gotten me questioning myself. If I leave the machine for around an hour the sensor shows 97-98d, I then flush for 15-30secs until sensor shows ~94d, then I pull shot immediately. The temperature then drops to from ~94 to 89 during the shot? What am I doing wrong? I kinda expected the temperature to remain more stable than this?


You've got me thinking mate, I may have to go to Costa now instead of coming round for that Latte


----------

